# Can anyone help me with my husky please!



## Husky0 (Feb 6, 2012)

I need help please,
I place my 8 weeks husky in the crate at night, she sleeps around 1-3 hours and she wakes up screaming and whining. I usually ignore her but she never stop! I haven't had enough sleep since I got her.At first I thought she is whining loudly because she needed to do her business, but when she gets out of the crate she do nothing! ... On the other hand, she always always pee in the house and never outside, I take her for a 1-2 hour walk everyday but she never pee or poo! I' feel exhausted cleaning her mess.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Puppies are exhausting. That's just how it is. It will be a while before you sleep through the night again.

What is your schedule like with her? When my boy was a puppy I'd make sure to tire him out real good before I put him in his crate at night. This included running around with him and/or a short training session to physically and mentally exhaust him. It might be that your boy just isn't that tired. 

As for potty training this also goes back to your schedule. I would set a timer for 20-30 minutes and every time that timer goes off take her outside to do her business. If she does, give the command for that ("good potty" or whatever you choose) and then PRAISE HER like she just did the best thing in the world. After that I always played with my boy outside for a few minutes so he learned that going potty outside meant that he'd get to play. Then, once you go inside, set the timer again.

Also, I would suggest multiple short walks instead of one long one.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree with PWR. One long walk won't work, and it may be too hard on her developing joints. You need to bring her out constantly, even if she doesn't go every time. 

An 8 week old puppy is a baby. Babies cry, they can't control their bladders and they have the attention span of a fruit fly. You just have to be patient and get through it. This doesn't last long, and then you'll miss her tiny, soft babyness.

Do you have pictures? We love pictures.


----------



## Husky0 (Feb 6, 2012)

Isn't weird that she never pees outside? I will definitely try to take her out every 20-30 min. yesterday she slept quietly in the crate, I assume because she slept next to my bed lol.

Here is a picture of my little girl


----------



## NewfoundlandOwner (Dec 22, 2011)

The idea of an 8-week old puppy sleeping through the night quietly in their crate is a nice dream, but reality doesn't share the same space. I feel your pain, but posts above have it nailed. at 8 weeks old, count on trips to do their potty thing every half hour when they're awake, and every 2 hours when they're sleeping. A puppy that young just can't hold it any longer. The screaming, as difficult as it is to believe, is actually a good thing. Your puppy doesn't want to soil her home, so she's alerting you that a potty break is needed. I don't advocate running to the crate to pull out a puppy every time they whine, but I'm OK with a puppy developing a long-term behavior of alerting me to impending elimination. 

Here's the ugly truth - your puppy is going to cry a lot at night, either because she's scared or needs to potty. Or maybe just lonely. She's also going to chew up anything and everything you leave in her reach, so remember - anything that gets destroyed is your fault for not keeping it put out of her reach. I puppy-proof an area and keep a new puppy confined there unless under direct supervision, until they're trained enough to wander about more. Your puppy will probably pee in the house a lot before you get things settled, but don't punish! Take her outside and wait long enough, she should go. Then be liberal with the praise. If you've already spanked her or yelled at her for going inside, you're going to have an uphill battle, because she'll now be scared to go when you're around. This will require more patience. Just breathe, and keep in mind that this period will pass. Focus on the long term, and try to blow off the stress as best you can for now.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Others have given you good advice. I'll just add a couple things.

I always think about potty training being about PREVENTING accidents. If you can watch her so closely that she never even has the CHANCE to pee or poop inside, then you are doing a great job! 

At 8 weeks, she doesn't even know she has to pee/poop most of the time. Her bladder and bowel muscles aren't developed all the way yet. So, sometimes, she really CAN'T help it. As she ages, she will start to develop the ability to hold it, but not all the time. 

Puppies don't have full physical control of their bladders til about 6 months of age. That means, she will start to develop some control, but it won't be consistent, so you will have to help her by watching her super closely, so you can interrupt accidents before they start and take her outside.

Clean accidents with an enzymatic cleaner, not just a regular cleaner.


----------



## Husky0 (Feb 6, 2012)

tiring her up before she goes to bed is a good idea because she sleep like a little angle now lol... However, your advices seems to be very helpful so I will definitely give it a try. Do you guys think that she pee inside the house because she still can smille her pee in the house?? 
( sorry for my poor English, but i'm an international student lol )
And thank you all for the great advices...


----------



## ArlosMom (Jan 4, 2012)

If you are worried about the smell on the carpet, get natures miracle from petsmart. It neutralizes the odor, instead of just covering it up. You are right to think that it's important that she doesn't smell it. If she is still smelling it, then she probably thinks it's a good idea to keep peeing there.

With my dog, I actually had to take our area rug OUT of the room, because I couldn't get the smell out (I couldnt smell it, but I know he could), and due to the nature of the shag carpet, I couldn't exactly tell where he had peed. It has helped a LOT now that he isn't smelling his pee in our living room. LOL! 

Good luck!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

Right now, she's peeing in the house becuase she physically can't help it. You want to use an enzymatic cleaner to make sure that you remove the urine smell so that she won't think that inside is a alright place to pee (because of the smell) as she gets older and develops more control.


----------



## Husky0 (Feb 6, 2012)

Today I bought natures miracle from petsmart and to be honest with you it worked, for the first time she goes whining at the door and when I take her outside, she pees! which is impressive! so I guess I'll try to keep stopping her from peeing in house, and hopefully she will learn at a sooner age... I really appreciate your advice and you guys really helped me a lot. Thank you


----------

